# Where a good dog would have solved the problem but ruined the plot



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I got completely annoyed with a well known series where not only did the horror of the cases facing the protagonist increase from case to case (from murder to serial murder to serial murder with added nastiness to serial murder with truly horrific nastiness) but even as she was increasingly targetted herself she did not take such minimal precautions as installing a chain on her front door! I find I can only suspend disbelief for so long before such utter silliness makes me lose all sympathy with the characters and the author!


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

I am just finishing up reading (well, audio booking) the ABC series. I'm about to start W. It is nice and fluffy - awesome way to get the chores done . And yes Kinsey would have benefited from a dog .

Which one did you read? In the middle of the series, Sue Grafton talks about how intentionally she has kept the series in the 80's. I rather enjoy the lack of internet and smartphones . So retro, but it is fun for sure . Enjoy the series if you keep going!


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Sammy the spoo said:


> I am just finishing up reading (well, audio booking) the ABC series. I'm about to start W. It is nice and fluffy - awesome way to get the chores done . And yes Kinsey would have benefited from a dog .
> 
> Which one did you read? In the middle of the series, Sue Grafton talks about how intentionally she has kept the series in the 80's. I rather enjoy the lack of internet and smartphones . So retro, but it is fun for sure . Enjoy the series if you keep going!


We are kindred spirits! Audio books are an awesome way to get chores done. And I even go so far as to remember a really good book/what I was doing at the time of listening to it.
I can think of Louise Erdrich's The Painted Drum - and be right back lovingly repainting the kitchen cabinets while listening to it. Preparing the Victorian house to be put on the market after 14 nice years of living in it.

As far as the Sue Grafton books, I have read 2 and have listened to 2 (painting again - this time bedroom doors and their trim) My favorite thing is if I can check out the digital edition from Library To Go and download it to my Nook. And the same novel as an audiobook for my tablet. Listen during the boring chores and read in bed at night for a while.

I have jumped around a bit, but I am now going to try to read them somewhat "in alphabetical order" depending on what is available to check out at the library. I jumped ahead with the second audio-book because I found the first reader's voice terribly grating and I noticed the later ones were performed by a different woman.


Thank you for the information about Sue Grafton's conscious decision to keep the setting in the 80's. I didn't know that.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Yes, I read them alphabetically, and I understand what you mean about the first lady's reading grating. I found it the same. Luckily I download the books from the library - The app I use (overdrive) has a speed setting. I amped her up to 1.2x and it was great! The second lady also annoyed me until I got used to her. She had a cadence where she always ended her sentences similarly. Once I noticed it, I found it really annoying! 

Anyway, it has been a good series for me, and I think I will miss it once I'm through. I only have 3 books to go...  

Do you have a series you recommend? What did you think of the Jack Reacher series? I have to start looking


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

But in some movies, the dog literally 

Saves the Day.

Even without effects, or sound, The Artist‘s dog Jack demonstrates a love and devotion that is literally beyond words, saving his master, George Valentin, from getting, well, fired. 

https://youtu.be/tSWhP2gwhm


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

My husband had a few audio books in his car, I was going back home a couple of days before him, so I asked if he had any that I would not hate. He gave me Jack Reacher, A Wanted Man. I listened on the 7 hour trip and finished listening at home around the house. Then started reading the series from the beginning. I would recommend that - in order or publication. I'm a big fan. He has a new novel coming out in September. 

And we both like anything by John Grisham. It's not necessary to read them in any particular order. He also will have a new book out this fall.

Less fluffy - to use your term  - than the Sue Grafton series. We are on the same page about the readers of the audio books!! I thought the 2nd woman sounded too old as Kinsey. But she was pretty good for the other characters I guess...who were older men and women.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I read everything! If you like Sue Grafton, try Sara Paretsky's series with her lawyer, PI, golden retriever owning sleuth, V.I. Warshawski. The Patricia Cornwall series with the incredibly credentialed, Kay Scarpetta will not disappoint with up to the future forensics and technology. The poodle mystery series that I have read are by Laurien Berenson and Ellery Adams. One of my favorites is Donna Leon and her non dog owning detective, Guido Brunetti.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Oh great suggestions, Beautiful Blue and Mfmst! I'll have to look them up and start up once my journey with Kinsey Millhone finishes up!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Linda Castlllo, Margaret Maron and anything in the Lincoln Rhyme series by Jeffery Deaver. Always start at the beginning


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I love audio books - preferably something I have already read in print. I don't have a television, and always loved being read to, so audio is perfect, just so long as the reader has the right voice, and no irritating mannerisms or mispronunciations. That sing song cadence at the end of every sentence is infuriating, as is reading as if seeing the word for the first time ever! Thank heavens Audible has not only a preview (prelisten?) option, but also refunds if you don't like a book after downloading it.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Thank you all for your input. And thank you Mfmst for the list of authors. I have just downloaded the audio book, Beastly Things, by Donna Leon. 

I almost look forward to cleaning out the guestroom closet and painting its walls while I listen.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Mfmst said:


> I read everything! If you like Sue Grafton, try Sara Paretsky's series with her lawyer, PI, golden retriever owning sleuth, V.I. Warshawski. The Patricia Cornwall series with the incredibly credentialed, Kay Scarpetta will not disappoint with up to the future forensics and technology. The poodle mystery series that I have read are by Laurien Berenson and Ellery Adams. One of my favorites is Donna Leon and her non dog owning detective, Guido Brunetti.


Thanks again for putting me on to Donna Leon. Her detective series set in Venice has been a wonderful discovery! I think I am on book #3 (not in any particular order, just what has been available at the digital library.)

And I wondered if any of y'all have read the Louise Penney "Three Pines" series, Chief Inspector Armand Gamache. I saw her interviewed on CBS' Sunday Morning program and she has an intriguing personal story - alcoholism, AAA success...

It seems her books are wildly popular.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Interesting!! I'll have to check the two authors you mentioned! 

I finished the first book from the Jack Reacher series. It was great! Now I have the second book on hold (at the digital library), and I should have it in a few days. I also finished up all of Kinsey Millhone until "X". The series was fun! 

In the meantime, I'm reading The Hunger Games. I'm on book 2. So far, it has been an intriguing plot and social commentary. 

Happy Reading!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I second Beautiful Blues recommendation of the Laurien Berenson novels. What's not to like when the heroine (Melanie Travis) is a novice spoo owner handler? They are just delightful and come with the bonus of having taught me a ton about the way points in the show ring work.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> I second Beautiful Blues recommendation of the Laurien Berenson novels. What's not to like when the heroine (Melanie Travis) is a novice spoo owner handler? They are just delightful and come with the bonus of having taught me a ton about the way points in the show ring work.


Credit goes to the well-read Mfmst for the poodle mystery series.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

[/quote]
Credit goes to the well-read Mfmst for the poodle mystery series.[/QUOTE]

Oops!! So sorry Mfmst, and Beautiful Blue! I need to pay closer attention


----------

